# Rating system seems fair to me... am i the only one?



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

I am new to Uber... only been doing it 4 weeks. Some things I like... some things I don't. The rating system seems fine to me. I work in IT during the day for a large bank. Every time we complete a ticket, a survey is sent out to the customer to rate our service... if we don't average 4.6-5.0 on our surveys at the end of the year it affects our raise. We are all on the same playing field so the below average drivers should be let go... no matter how many stars they have. If you cant maintain an acceptable service level, why would uber want you to continue representing the company? 

I have a 4.85. I don't hand out water, I don't open doors, I don't hand out snacks. I am friendly and talk to the PAX and generally have a good time driving them around. Its not that hard. Sure some people rate a 4 thinking that is a good rating... but that happens to ALL of us so it is a non-issue. No matter what the rating system is... the bottom percentile is not going to be able to drive for uber. They will be let go to open the door for better drivers. Makes sense to me. Does it really matter if you are dropped because you have 4.5 stars or because you have 30% thumbs down? 

Changing the rating system will not save bad drivers and it will be the same people being let go... and the complaints will continue... BUT 75% of my trips were thumbs up!!!!

Now ubers policy on tips... that's a different story.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I've only been at it 3 weeks but rating system does not seem fair. I have a 4.9. I carry bottled water, but no snacks and no opening doors. It bothers me on a theoretical level, that you could pick up some punks who think giving the driver a 1 is a lol, even if the ride was fine. It's NOT going to happen to all of us. There will be some drivers who get lucky and don't get those rotten apples and there will be some drivers who get a few like that and get their ratings torpedoed. 

Also I have avoided driving after midnight because of the anecdotal evidence that drunks rate you lower. When I got into this gig, at first I was going to focus on the late night crowd because I am a nightowl on weekends and my apartment downtown is within a couple blocks of multiple bars and clubs. The increased puke risk made me second guess that strategy a little, but when I read how on top of the risk of puke I could ALSO get low scores, I decided no way. Let them hail a cab or drive home blackout drunk and kill someone, it's not worth the risk to my ratings. That's a messed up mindset, but that's how Uber wants us to think apparently.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

Roogy said:


> It's NOT going to happen to all of us.


Yes, it is going to happen to all of us. In the long run it will average out. I drive drunk people all the time and have no issue with low rating.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd suggest that this site is having an impact on driver awareness and is getting another infusion of countering shills.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

lol... I was waiting for that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bito said:


> lol... I was waiting for that.


suuurre you were...

Most drivers here are aware of the math issues on bad ratings and take steps to counter them. And it ain't how you suggest either i.e. la la la, everything is fine, don't rock the driver boat.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

I never said 'don't rock the driver boat'. I just don't see how a different rating system is going to change anything. They are still going to deactivate sub-par drivers.... They will just deactivate them based on a different type of rating.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Roogy said:


> ... that you could pick up some punks who think giving the driver a 1 is a lol, even if the ride was fine.


Yep. Luckily for me I got that out of the way on my first night. Trying to recover my rating ever since...


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

It would be true that if you only have a few rides the average it is going to be inaccurate... I had my phone die during my first ride so I wasn't able to stop the trip. I had the fare adjusted but he gave me a 4(I think). I had to work my way up from a 4.5 right off the bat.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not too concerned about the rating. It's done nothing but go up since the first night. Currently at a 4, but hopefully I will be rocking a 4.5+ after this weekend.

If not, I prefer Lyft anyways, hopefully they can get some more riders to make it worth my while, though!


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Bito said:


> I am new to Uber... only been doing it 4 weeks. Some things I like... some things I don't. The rating system seems fine to me. I work in IT during the day for a large bank. Every time we complete a ticket, a survey is sent out to the customer to rate our service... if we don't average 4.6-5.0 on our surveys at the end of the year it affects our raise. We are all on the same playing field so the below average drivers should be let go... no matter how many stars they have. If you cant maintain an acceptable service level, why would uber want you to continue representing the company?
> 
> I have a 4.85. I don't hand out water, I don't open doors, I don't hand out snacks. I am friendly and talk to the PAX and generally have a good time driving them around. Its not that hard. Sure some people rate a 4 thinking that is a good rating... but that happens to ALL of us so it is a non-issue. No matter what the rating system is... the bottom percentile is not going to be able to drive for uber. They will be let go to open the door for better drivers. Makes sense to me. Does it really matter if you are dropped because you have 4.5 stars or because you have 30% thumbs down?
> 
> ...


My first 3 weeks in I had a FAT ASS 5 Star rating. I was singing your tune. 3 weeks later I have a 4.75. In reference to your comparison of IT company ratings, let me ask you this: Do the IT workers provide service to drunk clients who think the IT worker is their *****? NO Do the clients view the IT workers as equals in terms of professionalism? YES

Lets say you have completed 400 trips. 300 of them are 5 star and 100 of them are 4 star. then your rating is 3.75. What happens if the next 10 riders give you a 1 star? you go down to 4.65 and then the next 10 give you a 5 star. it goes up to 4.66 thats only a .01 increase. I managed to pull my ratings up from 4.71 to 4.75. you do the math. Then tell me if I should be deactivated if i get 10 to 20 crummy people. when the proof is in the pudding that i work my ass off and please riders WITHOUT amenities ( no leather seats either) AND I have done way more than 400 trips.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

If you get 10 1 star rating in a row... You probably should be deactivated immediately because you are a sucky driver. Would it be different with thumbs up/down? You think you would fare better with 10 thumbs down ratings in a row? We all drive drunk people... It affects your ratings the same as everyone else. If most other people can maintain a 4.75 why cant you? The bottom percentile will get deactivated no matter the rating. The alternative is no rating... then we would be like taxi drivers.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

The rating is arbitrary... it means nothing on individual basis. It only matters when comparing to other drivers. Most other drivers can maintain a 4.75 but you can not... doesn't that mean you are subpar driver. Doesn't it make sense to get rid of the sub par drivers? more PAX for the rest of us...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think based on what I have seen in my 5 weeks of doing Uber is there is nothing wrong with the rating system, it's the tolerance of maintaining a 4.5. I think the other thing is if the rating system was truly fair, the client would need to fill out a comment on a 1* or 2* for it to even stick. Otherwise it's washed from drivers record. If the client reports too many 1 *'s Uber call to discuss with the client. They all can't be bad, maybe their expectation is too high.

There needs to be just as much accountability to Uber to ensure drivers are rated fairly as they are being prosecuted. Frankly I was at a 4.98 for the longest time and now sitting at a 4.88 because some dick gave me a 1 for not stopping the meter and waiting for him to go do his shopping. Then be there when he got out. That's not my fault. But Uber would have picked up on that if they had of asked. That and Surge Price 1's. That killed it for me also.

As for you It bonus? I also work for a large bank and have worked for IT in the past. I can tell you if someone gives you a bad rating. You bet your ass they call and get more details. They called me when I gave some IT person a bad review when they toasted by laptop without taking a backup.

Just my opinion here.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> Would you think your work system was fine if you got fired for getting below a 4.6 from some survey people fill out?


The actual number doesn't matter. It matters when compared to the rest of the team doing the same job for the same group of people. As a full time employee I would not be fired right away for being below average. There would be an action plan written up... I would be given a time period to improve. When I was a contractor I would have been let go.



Actionjax said:


> As for you It bonus? I also work for a large bank and have worked for IT in the past. I can tell you if someone gives you a bad rating. You bet your ass they call and get more details. They called me when I gave some IT person a bad review when they toasted by laptop without taking a backup.


I get called when I receive bad ratings... my job isn't in jeopardy but I have to explain/fix the situation. My manager manages a team of 20 people or so... we don't get bad ratings very often so it isn't tough to manage and we are dealing with high profile people within the bank. A lot more at stake than a $8 uber ride. Do you really think it is practical for Uber to contact everybody that gives/receives a bad rating to try and get to the bottom of it?


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

Do people actually have a tough time maintaining the minimum rating?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> You basically just pointed out what is bad about the system. all it took was a single 1 star to drop you .10. Considering you can only drop .40 in some markets before being considered for deactivation, you took a 25% hit on your acceptable rating range. From one person. To build it back up .10 will take you a lot of 5 stars
> 
> You also can't expect Uber to field enough staff to follow up on thousands of drivers and who knows how many riders. They are a silicon valley company that operates with typical silicon valley shoestring staff. None of those companies waste money on a bunch of customer service people, including giants like Google and Facebook.


It's not rocket science to get reporting on individuals who historically rate poor. Also look at their numbers from drivers and look at the drivers numbers in general. If they can figure out how to surge people this should be a walk in the park.

With that information they can take action with an email or follow up with the rider if it's detrimental to the system in general. Abusers of the system would be removed, or their rating privileges revoked. Even if it's a temporary time frame.

Other sites do this for online ratings. You can always find the abusers in that system. Now that may not help everything, lets face it not all of my rides may have been 5 stars in the clients eyes. They may have had a better ride on their last experience and mine was just not as good as the last. Shit happens.

I got what I believe a 3 star for slamming on my brakes when a pedestrian ran across the crosswalk against the light. Happened so fast I was lucky not to hit him. It may not have been my fault and I apologized to the Pax. They even said it wasn't my fault and good defensive driving. But I took the 3 star hit because it ran their blood pressure up. And I'm fine with that we were all safe.

It's the drunk who I wouldn't allow open booze in a plastic cup in the car who gives me a 1 that needs to be warned of abuse.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bito said:


> Do people actually have a tough time maintaining the minimum rating?


It seems from what I have seen on the board the numbers are stacked against you. But this is a small population of Uber drivers. If I can't get my rating back to the 4.95 or higher this weekend I'm going to start believing this is more fact than fiction. The difference is how long it takes is faster for some than others.

I don't plan on sticking around long enough to find out. Lets face it, my market is getting saturated daily, and the city is breathing down the necks of Uber. December 4th is the big court case here and we will see how it goes. Taxi lobbies are starting to properly organize.


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's my conspiracy theory re: the ratings game: It is a diabolical plot by Uber to get you to drive more. They put you on probation if you fall below 4.6. That's equivalent to an A minus on an exam. So what is the driver to do? Get on the road and try to raise the score. In my own case I fretted when I dropped overnight from 4.85 to 4.81. That was last month and I have driven maybe 50 trips since then and it is still 4.81. How can it not have budged a hundredth of a point up or down? Likewise on the rider side of the equation, I have yet to get a ping from anyone who is below 4.9. Uber knows that if a rider is below 4.6, the driver is likely to pass on him/her. The whole ratings thing is BOGUS! What if a cab driver had to give anywhere near this level of service or risk unemployment? Out of curiosity, I would like to know how many Uber drivers have been permanently dropped for failure to maintain 4.6?


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

LenV said:


> Likewise on the rider side of the equation, I have yet to get a ping from anyone who is below 4.9.


I hadn't gotten any pings from anyone lower than a 4.8 until last night I had a ping from a 4.6. I wasn't close so it took me 9 minutes to get there at which point I texted him and he said 'too late, cancel'. Not accepting low rated riders anymore...



LenV said:


> They put you on probation if you fall below 4.6. That's equivalent to an A minus on an exam.


ITs an F if you're grading on a curve... which is what this really is.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Maybe shouldn't even allow 1 or 2 star ratings. Have anything 1-3 be counted in the system as a 3. One lousy 1 from a frat boy doing it to get yuks from his buddies shouldn't require 20 5-star rides to get the average to a 4.8 .


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think the other thing is if the rating system was truly fair, the client would need to fill out a comment on a 1* or 2* for it to even stick. Otherwise it's washed from drivers record. If the client reports too many 1 *'s Uber call to discuss with the client. They all can't be bad, maybe their expectation is too high.


This.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree that the ratings system is fair in that we all have to deal with it. In that respect it should all be relative to each other. I don't like though that the policy of what is passing and what is not is so arbitrary, even within one city. In this respect it isn't so much the system that bothers me, but the way it is used against drivers.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It seems from what I have seen on the board the numbers are stacked against you. But this is a small population of Uber drivers. If I can't get my rating back to the 4.95 or higher this weekend I'm going to start believing this is more fact than fiction. The difference is how long it takes is faster for some than others.


if you think you can increase your rating from a 4.88 to a 4.95 overnight then you clearly have no idea how any of this works. Each 5 star rider can only effect your score by .001 And the more rides you do that number gets even smaller. If you went to school you would know how GPAs work. and if you knew how GPAs work then you would know how this rating system works [against you].


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

*YouTube Comes To A 5-Star Realization: Its Ratings Are Useless*

http://techcrunch.com/2009/09/22/youtube-comes-to-a-5-star-realization-its-ratings-are-useless/

The graph above is hilarious. It represents the way in which people rate videos on YouTube. As you can see, there are some 1-stars and a huge amount of 5-stars, and then basically no 2, 3, or 4 stars. As such, YouTube has a blog post today admitting that maybe its star system isn't the best way to vote on videos.

Of course, anyone who has used YouTube for an extended period of time will already know this. And really, the same seems to be true of basically all 1 to 5 star crowd rating systems. It's easy to know if a video (or anything) is good or bad, but how on Earth do you determine if it's 2 star, 3 star, or 4 star-worthy? Everyone likely has their own opinions about what would constitute those ratings, and naturally, they're all completely subjective.

Apple's App Store faces a similar problem. And it also shares another issue that YouTube faces, most people are probably only going to vote if they absolutely love or hate an app (or a video). Hence, the 1 and 5 star usage.

YouTube asks in its post, "_Would a thumbs up/thumbs down be more effective, or does favoriting do the trick of declaring your love for a video?_" Yes, the two vote option (thumbs up/thumbs down) or the one vote option (favoriting) are both better methods because they're more defined.

CrunchBas


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Yep a Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down would be my preferred option. It says that the pax would either like or not like to drive with this driver again, and vice versa. If I thumbs down someone (probably < 1% of my pax), then it should be a simple matter of altering the App so that I am never paired with the pax again.

The way the rating system works, 4.5 or lower (or whatever it is in your region) get's you in trouble, pax who rate you 4.0 are essentially saying they don't want you providing the Uber Experience.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, like the guy above said, how about a simple thumbs up/thumbs down system, where if a passenger or driver rates a thumbs down it means you will not get paired with that person again for a certain period of time, like 6 months or a year.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

First, the less you drive the more the ratings hurt you. If you drive 50+ hrs a week, which seems to be the norm for most drivers, one 2 or 3 star rating out of 70 or 80 ratings in a 7 day period will not have much effect on your rating. If you're like me, and you drive 10, 12 hours a weekend and do maybe 20 or 25 trips, only 3/4 of your riders will actually rate you. So, one bad rating from an ungrateful moody ***** can hurt me and it has. UBER told me in my last summary "Out of the 16 _rated_ trips during the past week, 14 were 5 star.." so that means, two ratings weren't and as a result I've dropped to a 4.7. This is why every rider that has a good experience needs to rate 5 stars with as strict as UBER is on this. I actually tell passengers this if they ask about the rating system, which they ask me all of the time how it works. So when I was at my UBER mixer the other night and someone brought up the rating system and the threat of being deactivated, the gentleman from UBER kind of tip toed around it and said 'one bad rating from someone won't hurt you' and 'you will all get a bad rating at one point',,, I disagree that one bad rating doesn't hurt- it absolutely does when you don't drive that much and only a certain percentage of passengers actually rate anyhow. I have a clean car, take pride in my job, know the valley well, communicate with the passengers and I deserve to know who gave me the sub-par rating and why. I can guess who did and it's bullshit and I should have cancelled her, but this is just an assumption since almost every other rider said I was great. The system is flawed-just wait, your rating will drop at some point and sometimes you will have a bad night and feel like biting the next passenger. Sorry but it happens.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Yes, like the guy above said, how about a simple thumbs up/thumbs down system, where if a passenger or driver rates a thumbs down it means you will not get paired with that person again for a certain period of time, like 6 months or a year.


This is what uber will eventually have to defer to. In addition the system should allow riders to favorite a driver. And drivers should be able to see how many favorites they have (just for fun). Also TIPSSSSSSS


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> In addition the system should allow riders to favorite a driver. And drivers should be able to see how many favorites they have (just for fun).


I really like this idea, and maybe if one of the rider's favorite drivers are available and a little bit further away it would ask if they would prefer to wait on their favorite. I've had a few guys who said they wish they could request me because I had the best music and seemed like a fun guy. Plus they tipped very well so I would certainly drive out of my way to pick them up again


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

LenV said:


> Likewise on the rider side of the equation, I have yet to get a ping from anyone who is below 4.9.


I got a request from a passenger rated 2.3 needless to say I was very hesitant but it was slow so I figured I would give it a shot. I called to confirm pick-up, arrived and guy was at the curb. During the conversation I carefully asked how his past rides had been. He was from NYC and take Uber all the time said a lot of his Uber drivers asked outright for a tip which was tactless. I dropped him off and he tipped me $5 (no I didn't ask) it was a very pleasant ride. My point here is ratings don't always indicate how good/bad a rider or driver is, it just takes a few people to drop a 1* and ratings drop like crazy.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Bito said:


> I am new to Uber... only been doing it 4 weeks. Some things I like... some things I don't. The rating system seems fine to me. I work in IT during the day for a large bank. Every time we complete a ticket, a survey is sent out to the customer to rate our service... if we don't average 4.6-5.0 on our surveys at the end of the year it affects our raise. We are all on the same playing field so the below average drivers should be let go... no matter how many stars they have. If you cant maintain an acceptable service level, why would uber want you to continue representing the company?
> 
> I have a 4.85. I don't hand out water, I don't open doors, I don't hand out snacks. I am friendly and talk to the PAX and generally have a good time driving them around. Its not that hard. Sure some people rate a 4 thinking that is a good rating... but that happens to ALL of us so it is a non-issue. No matter what the rating system is... the bottom percentile is not going to be able to drive for uber. They will be let go to open the door for better drivers. Makes sense to me. Does it really matter if you are dropped because you have 4.5 stars or because you have 30% thumbs down?
> 
> ...


Drive a few months and for sure your rating will drop. You have been lucky so far.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think based on what I have seen in my 5 weeks of doing Uber is there is nothing wrong with the rating system,





Actionjax said:


> I think the other thing is if the rating system was truly fair


And just like that, you've contradicted yourself in two sentences.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And just like that, you've contradicted yourself in two sentences.


You must be misunderstanding what I said. The way we are rated I am ok with. How its being used I think it has some issues. There is no oversight.

How about we stop with the attacks and try and focus on the points of the conversation.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> if you think you can increase your rating from a 4.88 to a 4.95 overnight then you clearly have no idea how any of this works. Each 5 star rider can only effect your score by .001 And the more rides you do that number gets even smaller. If you went to school you would know how GPAs work. and if you knew how GPAs work then you would know how this rating system works [against you].


Didn't realize you were a math major. Since I have only 200 rides so far I'm petty sure its not going to be too hard to plug away this weekend to get the numbers up. But hey will let you know how it goes.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Didn't realize you were a math major. Since I have only 200 rides so far I'm petty sure its not going to be too hard to plug away this weekend to get the numbers up. But hey will let you know how it goes.


Let's say you've done 200 trips like you say, and your rating is 4.88 - you are 976 out of a possible 1000 stars. Now if you complete 100 trips over the weekend (I doubt anyone has even gone close to this unless they do a 48 hour session - safe much?) and you get a 5* on every ride, that will take you to 1476 out of a possible 1500 stars and a new rating of 4.92. Not sure of your education system, but you don't need a PHD in mathematics to realise that going from 4.88 to 4.95 in a weekend, let alone a week, month or year is verging on the impossible. If you do 20 trips, get one 4 and you're already down to 4.95.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Well looks like you guys got it all worked out. Thanks for the info. I'm really not going to sweat it that much. It is what it is.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Well looks like you guys got it all worked out. Thanks for the info. I'm really not going to sweat it that much. It is what it is.


Please search the forum for a deeper grasp of the inadequacies of Uber's Rating System as currently implemented.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-...em-an-attempt-at-changing-it.6484/#post-78214


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bito said:


> I never said 'don't rock the driver boat'. I just don't see how a different rating system is going to change anything. They are still going to deactivate sub-par drivers.... They will just deactivate them based on a different type of rating.


The only way to protect a driver rating is to CANCEL in advance at every opportunity of the slightest issues with pax. The number of potential incidents for this are enormous. A driver who is trying to protect their rating will quickly figure out that you can't be all things to all people. If things don't go right in the precursor to the ride, the driver is best to just cancel and move on.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I've given this 'real life' example before. It's a good example. I KNOW on the weekends I have to be 'on my game' to play. Went on vacation and had a short week driving. Only 30 trips. (I sometimes do that in a day.)

This particular week I was assuredly on my game. My weekly report showed that 27 of the 30 trips rated me a 5 star. BUT I had 3 incidents on a single night where pax wanted to overpack my vehicle and I said NO and made the excess seek other venues. I KNOW I received a ONE STAR from each of those trips. (yes, it is possible that is not the case, I have no way of knowing, but in my estimations those 3 trips were the ONLY ones I had any known issues with.)

If you run the math on this exercise it resulted in my weekly rating to PLUMMET to a 4.6, even though I presented STERLING service to a known 27 of 30 fares and was only complying with safety rules for the other 3.

The lesson? On over pack issues, **** 'EM.. They can walk for all I care! **** customer service in those incidents because there IS NO REWARD for either safety or customer service in those situations.

There are numerous other applications where a driver can tell, in advance, if they stand a shot at getting lowballed on rating. So in effect, the ratings system in this way only serves to produce POOR customer service, a low opinion of Ubering when these people are cancelled, BUT it does protect the driver rating, which is all I give a shit about apart from payday.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I have to laugh at these threads about this. Try owning a restaurant and having to deal with Yelp. There are entire websites, lawsuits, and all sorts of stuff about how their review system sucks. A low Yelp score can cost you a lot more than a bad score here (BTW, we had a pretty nice yelp score at my old place, one of the nastiest ones we ever got was put in a few months after we closed, mentioning how bad something was, something that we never had on the menu!). It's also interesting to note how bad a Yelps core Uber has, one of the better one of the few I looked at for Uber, was here in my market. You have to know Uber is reading those reviews too looking for problem drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> I have to laugh at these threads about this. Try owning a restaurant and having to deal with Yelp. There are entire websites, lawsuits, and all sorts of stuff about how their review system sucks. A low Yelp score can cost you a lot more than a bad score here (BTW, we had a pretty nice yelp score at my old place, one of the nastiest ones we ever got was put in a few months after we closed, mentioning how bad something was, something that we never had on the menu!). It's also interesting to note how bad a Yelps core Uber has, one of the better one of the few I looked at for Uber, was here in my market. You have to know Uber is reading those reviews too looking for problem drivers.


Yeah, I noticed that both Uber and Lyft are getting hammered in many places on Yelp. Customer service is a ***** ain't it? heh heh


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's a new one on me, my profile says I have a 4.82 rating while the actual drivers app and rider app shows I only have a 4.66 rating. So I have to say that the rating systems sucks right along those riders that love to abuse Uber all together and run drivers all over the place because they are too stupid to actually know where they are at when they request an Uber. My all time record for canceled trips came tonight a total of 8 out of all my runs which took me out at peak times slots luckily not surge pricing, but more just a big waste of my time and gasoline on idiots that have no clue how to actually use Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MciDave said:


> Here's a new one on me, my profile says I have a 4.82 rating while the actual drivers app and rider app shows I only have a 4.66 rating. So I have to say that the rating systems sucks right along those riders that love to abuse Uber all together and run drivers all over the place because they are too stupid to actually know where they are at when they request an Uber. My all time record for canceled trips came tonight a total of 8 out of all my runs which took me out at peak times slots luckily not surge pricing, but more just *a big waste of my time and gasoline on idiots* that have no clue how to actually use Uber.


Doesn't take long to *get the picture*, huh?


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

MciDave said:


> Here's a new one on me, my profile says I have a 4.82 rating while the actual drivers app and rider app shows I only have a 4.66 rating. So I have to say that the rating systems sucks right along those riders that love to abuse Uber all together and run drivers all over the place because they are too stupid to actually know where they are at when they request an Uber. My all time record for canceled trips came tonight a total of 8 out of all my runs which took me out at peak times slots luckily not surge pricing, but more just a big waste of my time and gasoline on idiots that have no clue how to actually use Uber.


Funny thing, my profile says I'm also 4.82 and the app says 4.7 for me too.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

There is a problem with the dashboard.
Currently it shows 4.82 for everybody.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Where's that Oprah meme when you need it... you get to be 4.82 and you get to be 4.82 lol


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

My profile says 4.82 but on my 


Piotrowski said:


> Funny thing, my profile says I'm also 4.82 and the app says 4.7 for me too.


Opposite for me, my profile says 4.82 while the app on my phone says 4.94.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Well mission unsuccessful. Went from a 4.89 to a 4.88 this weekend and did about 60 trips. Picked up the same guy that night twice. Both times he rated me under 5 stars on what I thought was a good ride. I am pretty sure it was him as I was watching the dashboard after each trip that night. 2 negative jumps down both after he left the car. But the other trips were all pretty good. so as you can see it takes a whole hell of a lot to move the needle up but only takes a few to push it down.

But you guys already knew this.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Well mission unsuccessful. Went from a 4.89 to a 4.88 this weekend and did about 60 trips. Picked up the same guy that night twice. Both times he rated me under 5 stars on what I thought was a good ride. I am pretty sure it was him as I was watching the dashboard after each trip that night. 2 negative jumps down both after he left the car. But the other trips were all pretty good. so as you can see it takes a whole hell of a lot to move the needle up but only takes a few to push it down.
> 
> But you guys already knew this.


Here is comes... You ready for it?..... I TOLD YOU SO


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Here is comes... You ready for it?..... I TOLD YOU SO


Ya well like I said...still new here. I like to see how it works in action and see where it goes. In the end I was surprised it didn't drop more than it did. I guess the numbers of 5's softens the blow. Either way it still would be a good idea that anything a 3 or lower be required for a comment validated by Uber for it to stick. That way legit issues actually get a follow up especially dangerous behavior. (Big win for the consumer)


----------

